# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Lippujen hintoihin maltillisia korotuksia, vuosilipun ja senioreiden kausilipun hinnat laskevat merk

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## 339-DF

On upeaa nähdä, että HSL kantaa vastuunsa näinä vaikeina aikoina ja pyrkii siihen, että mahdollisimman harva altistuu tappavalle virukselle joukkoliikenteessä. Lippujärjestelmän kehittämisessä on varmasti jouduttu pohtimaan monia vaihtoehtoja, kunnes hallituksella on päätätetty tämä nykyinen.

Kaikkein hienointa on se, että ei ole palattu takaisin sarjalippu-käsitteeseen, vaan tarjolla ovat vain äärimmäisen kalliiksi hinnoitellut kertaliput sekä käytännössä hyvin pitkää kautta ja säännöllistä matkustamista vaativat kausiliput. Näin esimerkiksi sellaiset etätyöläiset, jotka joutuvat käymään konttorilla kerran tai pari viikossa, saadaan tehokkaasti ohjattua pois joukkoliikenteen piiristä muiden kulkumuotojen käyttäjiksi, jotta vaunuissa voi paremmin pitää etäisyyttä.

Upeaa on myös, se, että HSL on ajatellut seniorikansalaisten parasta hinnoittelemalla heidät ulos joukkoliikenteestä. Senioreillahan on ollut tuollanen sarjalipun kaltainen tuote siinä mielessä, että he ovat saaneet alennushintaisia kertalippuja ruuhka-aikojen välissä tehtäville matkoille, mikä varmasti on houkutellut paljon kaikkein haavottuvaisimpia kansalaisia tuonne viruslinkoihin. Nyt tämä pelko on poissa, kun kertaliput on nostettu normaalihintaisiksi.

Kuvioon tekee pari pientä ikävää säröä se, että vuosilippu hinnoitellaan aiempaa edullisemmin ja että senioreille myydään aiempaa edullisempaa kuukausilippua. Mutta voinemme pitää näitä lähinnä PR-mielessä tehtyinä päätöksinä, sillä nykypäivänä ei käytännössä kellään ole tarvetta tällaisille lipputuotteille, jotka eivät siis houkuttele ketään tartuttamaan ja altistumaan joukkoliikenteeseen.

Kiitos siis vastuunkannosta ja siitä, että ajattelette meidän parastamme. Sitä en ihan ymmärrä, mistä aiotte jatkossa kerätä lipputuloja tällä uudella systeemillä, mutta terveys ennen kaikkea!

----------


## Matkalainen

Upeasti on myös siirrytty kausilipuista takaisin vanhoihin kunnon 30 päivän kortteihin. Joustavan mittainen kausi aiheuttikin tympeää matkustamisen helppoutta, kun esim. opiskelija pystyi mitoittamaan kauden päättymään sopivasti ennen joululomaa. Jäykillä 30 päivän jaksoilla saadaan onneksi tilanteita joissa joutuisi esim. parin viikon käyttöä varten valitsemaan kokonaisen kuukauden maksamisesta tai kertalipuilla kulkemisesta. Upea konsti vähentää matkustajia tämäkin!

----------


## aki

> Upeasti on myös siirrytty kausilipuista takaisin vanhoihin kunnon 30 päivän kortteihin. Joustavan mittainen kausi aiheuttikin tympeää matkustamisen helppoutta, kun esim. opiskelija pystyi mitoittamaan kauden päättymään sopivasti ennen joululomaa. Jäykillä 30 päivän jaksoilla saadaan onneksi tilanteita joissa joutuisi esim. parin viikon käyttöä varten valitsemaan kokonaisen kuukauden maksamisesta tai kertalipuilla kulkemisesta. Upea konsti vähentää matkustajia tämäkin!


Onhan valikoimassa edelleen 14 päivän kausi. Sen hintaa kuitenkin korotettiin nyt 16%, jolloin sen ostamisessa ei ole mitään järkeä kun hintaero 30 päivän kauteen on enää kovin vähäinen. Ensi vuoden alusta kausilippujen hinnat ovat 14/30 pv = 47,10/62,70. Kumpi kannattaa jatkossa hankkia? Minun matematiikallani 14 päivän kausilipun hinta pitäisi olla noin 30.

----------


## j-lu

Hsln toiminnassa näkyy aika hyvin jo, kuinka organisaatiosta itsestään tulee itsetarkoitus. Enää ei ole kyse joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä, palvelusta. Kyse on rahan keruusta, ja koska kyse on julkisomisteisesta monopolista, käytännössä verottamisesta, jolla ylläpidetään ja yritetään pöhöttää olemassa olevaa.

Asiakas on unohtunut. Ihan sama, joutuuko asiakas ostamaan turhaa, turhaa aikaa tai turhia vyöhykkeitä, maksamaan palveluista, joita ei käytä, koska asiakas on sivuseikka, takoitus on kerätä rahaa.

----------


## citybus

> Hsln toiminnassa näkyy aika hyvin jo, kuinka organisaatiosta itsestään tulee itsetarkoitus. Enää ei ole kyse joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä, palvelusta. Kyse on rahan keruusta, ja koska kyse on julkisomisteisesta monopolista, käytännössä verottamisesta, jolla ylläpidetään ja yritetään pöhöttää olemassa olevaa.
> 
> Asiakas on unohtunut. Ihan sama, joutuuko asiakas ostamaan turhaa, turhaa aikaa tai turhia vyöhykkeitä, maksamaan palveluista, joita ei käytä, koska asiakas on sivuseikka, takoitus on kerätä rahaa.


Voidaan perustellusti kysyä, miksi linjastoa on muutettava vuosittain jatkuvasti pyörivien linjastosuunnitelmien kautta, vaikka yhdyskuntarakenne ei muutu samassa tahdissa. Kuinka suuri määrä varoja saadaan käytettyä suunnitteluosaston palkkoihin, kaikenlaisiin asukasilloista johtuviin matkakorvauksiin ja jatkuvaan puliveivaukseen linjaston ympärillä, kun suunnitelmaa pukkaa 1-2 vuodessa?

----------


## JT

> Kaikkein hienointa on se, että ei ole palattu takaisin sarjalippu-käsitteeseen, vaan tarjolla ovat vain äärimmäisen kalliiksi hinnoitellut kertaliput sekä käytännössä hyvin pitkää kautta ja säännöllistä matkustamista vaativat kausiliput. Näin esimerkiksi sellaiset etätyöläiset, jotka joutuvat käymään konttorilla kerran tai pari viikossa, saadaan tehokkaasti ohjattua pois joukkoliikenteen piiristä muiden kulkumuotojen käyttäjiksi, jotta vaunuissa voi paremmin pitää etäisyyttä.


Kuulostaa siltä, että sinun maailmassasi joukkoliikenteellä ei voi tehdä muita kuin työmatkoja  :Very Happy:  AB/BC/D-vyöhykkeillä vuosilipulla yhden päivän hinnaksi tulee 1,74, jolla teet rajattomasti matkoja.

----------


## j-lu

> Voidaan perustellusti kysyä, miksi linjastoa on muutettava vuosittain jatkuvasti pyörivien linjastosuunnitelmien kautta, vaikka yhdyskuntarakenne ei muutu samassa tahdissa.


"Kyllä se on joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänkin pikku hiljaa tultava 2000-luvulle ja totuttava siihen, että ainoa pysyvä asia on muutos."

- muutoshallintakonsultti

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuulostaa siltä, että sinun maailmassasi joukkoliikenteellä ei voi tehdä muita kuin työmatkoja  AB/BC/D-vyöhykkeillä vuosilipulla yhden päivän hinnaksi tulee 1,74, jolla teet rajattomasti matkoja.


Vuosilippu onkin mahtava tuote kaikille niille, jotka ympäri vuoden matkustavat päivittäin viisi kertaa Matinkylästä Vesalaan. Kuinka paljon luulet, että heitä on?

Entä mitä houkuttelevaa tarjoaisit Erja Epävarmalle, joka ei koronan takia oikeastaan haluaisi ollenkaan kulkea joukkoliikenteellä, mutta kun pomo vaatii viikkopalaveriin konttorille joka tiistai, niin mentävä on. Kuinka paljon luulet, että Erjan kaltaisia joukkoliikennettä säännöllis-satunnaisesti käyttäviä on?

----------


## canis lupus

Suurin osa ansiotyötä tekevistä menee työpaikalleen 5 kertaa viikossa tekemään fyysistä työtä. He ovat enemmän riippuvaisia palvelusta ja käyttävät sitä enemmän joten heidän ehdoilla pääsääntöisesti mennään. Satunnaisesti matkustava ei ole pääasiallinen kohderyhmä jota ensisijaisesti tulisi kehittää. Heitä on vain murto-osa. Aktiivisesti matkustavat ylläpitävät toimivaa joukkoliikennettä

----------


## kuukanko

> Suurin osa ansiotyötä tekevistä menee työpaikalleen 5 kertaa viikossa tekemään fyysistä työtä.


Keväällä 60% työvoimasta siirtyi tekemään etätöitä.

----------


## canis lupus

> Keväällä 60% työvoimasta siirtyi tekemään etätöitä.


Olen kyllä yllättynyt jos 60% työvoiman töistä voi muka tehdä etänä. En väitä ettetkö olisi oikeassa, mutta itselleni tämä tuli yllätyksenä kuin salama kirkkaalta taivaalta. Mutta eipä sitä joukkoliikennettä etätöillä rahoiteta

----------


## 339-DF

> Satunnaisesti matkustava ei ole pääasiallinen kohderyhmä jota ensisijaisesti tulisi kehittää. Heitä on vain murto-osa. Aktiivisesti matkustavat ylläpitävät toimivaa joukkoliikennettä


Arvioitko, että tämä on voinut muuttua koronan seurauksena? Onko muutos syytä ottaa jotenkin huomioon, vai ei?

HSL itse arvioi, että ensi vuonna matkustajista puuttuu vielä 35%, mikä on aikamoinen määrä. Liittyykö siihen mielestäsi ongelmia tai haasteita, ja miten lähtisit ratkaisemaan niitä?

----------


## JT

> Vuosilippu onkin mahtava tuote kaikille niille, jotka ympäri vuoden matkustavat päivittäin viisi kertaa Matinkylästä Vesalaan. Kuinka paljon luulet, että heitä on?
> 
> Entä mitä houkuttelevaa tarjoaisit Erja Epävarmalle, joka ei koronan takia oikeastaan haluaisi ollenkaan kulkea joukkoliikenteellä, mutta kun pomo vaatii viikkopalaveriin konttorille joka tiistai, niin mentävä on. Kuinka paljon luulet, että Erjan kaltaisia joukkoliikennettä säännöllis-satunnaisesti käyttäviä on?


Meillä on sarjaliput, niitä vain satutaan kutsumaan matkakortin arvoksi. Erja Epävarma voi epävarmuutensa tason perusteella ladata kortilleen arvoa vaikka kuukausi kerrallaan - arvo ei sieltä mihinkään häviä vaikka sattuisikin sitten matkustamaan vähemmän.

----------


## MJG

> Suurin osa ansiotyötä tekevistä menee työpaikalleen 5 kertaa viikossa tekemään fyysistä työtä. He ovat enemmän riippuvaisia palvelusta ja käyttävät sitä enemmän joten heidän ehdoilla pääsääntöisesti mennään. Satunnaisesti matkustava ei ole pääasiallinen kohderyhmä jota ensisijaisesti tulisi kehittää. Heitä on vain murto-osa. Aktiivisesti matkustavat ylläpitävät toimivaa joukkoliikennettä


Ja markkinaosuus ei kasva, jos satunnaisia matkustajia ei edes yritetä saada vähemmän satunnaisiksi.

----------


## Salomaa

> Hsln toiminnassa näkyy aika hyvin jo, kuinka organisaatiosta itsestään tulee itsetarkoitus. Enää ei ole kyse joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä, palvelusta. Kyse on rahan keruusta, ja koska kyse on julkisomisteisesta monopolista, käytännössä verottamisesta, jolla ylläpidetään ja yritetään pöhöttää olemassa olevaa.
> 
> Asiakas on unohtunut. Ihan sama, joutuuko asiakas ostamaan turhaa, turhaa aikaa tai turhia vyöhykkeitä, maksamaan palveluista, joita ei käytä, koska asiakas on sivuseikka, takoitus on kerätä rahaa.


Näin toisin asian. Oletin että koronatilanne pakottaa reippaisiin hinnankorotuksiin. Mielästäni päätöksessä uusita hinnoista näkyi se että katsottiin suurta asiakokonaisuutta. Subventioillakin oli tässä tietysti merkityksensä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Onhan valikoimassa edelleen 14 päivän kausi. Sen hintaa kuitenkin korotettiin nyt 16%, jolloin sen ostamisessa ei ole mitään järkeä kun hintaero 30 päivän kauteen on enää kovin vähäinen. Ensi vuoden alusta kausilippujen hinnat ovat 14/30 pv = 47,10/62,70. Kumpi kannattaa jatkossa hankkia? Minun matematiikallani 14 päivän kausilipun hinta pitäisi olla noin 30.


Onhan se, vielä, olemassa. Mutta esim. matkakortin nettilataus on mahdollista vain 30 päivän jaksoissa. Tyhmemminkin tämän nettilatauksen olisi voinut toki toteuttaa, mutta kauhean paljon varaa siinä ei enää ole.

----------


## 339-DF

> Meillä on sarjaliput, niitä vain satutaan kutsumaan matkakortin arvoksi.


Ei meillä ole sarjalippuja. Sarjalippu tarkoittaa nimensä mukaisesti sitä, että voi ostaa sarjan kertalippuja ja saada niistä alennusta. Niin kuin oli ennen vanhaan 10 matkan lippu. Tällainen oli vielä muutama vuosi sitten matkakorttimuodossa niin, että jos osti kertalipun, se maksoi paljon enemmän kuin jos osti matkakortin arvolla yhden matkan. Jossain vaiheessa hintaero on kadonnut, ja nyt Erjan vaihtoehtoina ovat törkeänhintainen, karkottava kertalippu ja hyvin tiuhaa matkustamista edellyttävä kuukausilippu. Erja taitaa pyytää mieheltään kyydin tiistaisin, tai sitten perheeseen ostetaan kakkosauto.




> Ja markkinaosuus ei kasva, jos satunnaisia matkustajia ei edes yritetä saada vähemmän satunnaisiksi.


Tässähän on nyt erityishaasteena se, että aika iso joukko säännöllisiä matkustajia on ajautunut satunnaisten kategoriaan joko siksi, että joukkoliikenne pelottaa tai siksi, ettei vaan ole enää tarvetta käyttää sitä.

HSL:n uusi hinnoittelu ja päivitetty lipputuotevalikoima vastaa tähän mitä ilmeisimmin sillä tavoin, että se pyrkii luomaan joukkoliikenteeseen entistä enemmän tyhjää tilaa niitä varten, joilla ei kertakaikkiaan ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin käyttää joukkoliikennettä. Kun otetaan huomioon, että HSL:ssä maan suurimpana joukkoliikenneorganisaationa varmasti on Suomen etevimmät asiantuntijat ja osaavimmat tekijät, niin mikään vahinko tämä ei kai sentään voi olla.

----------


## moxu

Ikävintä tässä on, ettei näille oikeastaan mahda mitään. Suomalaiset ovat niin rehellistä kansaa, että maksavat sen, mitä liikenteen järjestäjä kyydistä on vailla, eikä ryhdy esim.massiiviseen lakkoon. Todennäköisesti ei pummienkaan määrässä tapahdu mitään kovinkaan suurta nousua.

----------


## 339-DF

Hesarin Marja kertoo siitä, miten hyvin HSL:n uusi karta joukkoliikennettä -strategia toimii: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006702875.html

Otsikkona on "Koronavirus vie Helsingin seudulla asuvia joukkoliikenteestä auton rattiin, ja sillä voi olla kauaskantoiset vaikutukset" ja tekstissä kerrotaan heikentyneestä palvelusta ja autoiluun siirtyjistä. Lippujen hinnoittelumuutoksia Marja ei kuitenkaan mainitse strategian kulmakivenä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ei meillä ole sarjalippuja. Sarjalippu tarkoittaa nimensä mukaisesti sitä, että voi ostaa sarjan kertalippuja ja saada niistä alennusta. Niin kuin oli ennen vanhaan 10 matkan lippu. Tällainen oli vielä muutama vuosi sitten matkakorttimuodossa niin, että jos osti kertalipun, se maksoi paljon enemmän kuin jos osti matkakortin arvolla yhden matkan.


Ennen oli 10 matkan sarjalippu, jolla yhden matkan hinta oli n. 10% halvempi kuin kertalipulla. 2020 sarjaliput ovat vaihtaneet nimensä kertalipuiksi, koska kiitos digitaalisten ratkaisujen, niitä ei tarvitse enää ostaa 10 matkan lippuina. Vanha kertalippu on nimeltään kuljettajalippu. Kertalippu on 30% halvempi kuin kuljettajalippu eikä kertalippujen hintaa nosteta nyt. Satunnaisesti matkustavien lippu on nykyään siis paljon houkuttelevampi kuin pahvilippujen aikaan.

----------


## citybus

> Ennen oli 10 matkan sarjalippu, jolla yhden matkan hinta oli n. 10% halvempi kuin kertalipulla. 2020 sarjaliput ovat vaihtaneet nimensä kertalipuiksi, koska kiitos digitaalisten ratkaisujen, niitä ei tarvitse enää ostaa 10 matkan lippuina. Vanha kertalippu on nimeltään kuljettajalippu. Kertalippu on 30% halvempi kuin kuljettajalippu eikä kertalippujen hintaa nosteta nyt. Satunnaisesti matkustavien lippu on nykyään siis paljon houkuttelevampi kuin pahvilippujen aikaan.


Sitten kun vielä saisivat linjaston pysymään edes suunnilleen samana 1-2 vuoden ajan.

Onko kenelläkään tietoa, paljonko HSL:llä puuhastelee virkamiehistöä pelkkien liikennesuunnitelmien parissa?

----------


## 339-DF

> Ennen oli 10 matkan sarjalippu, jolla yhden matkan hinta oli n. 10% halvempi kuin kertalipulla. 2020 sarjaliput ovat vaihtaneet nimensä kertalipuiksi, koska kiitos digitaalisten ratkaisujen, niitä ei tarvitse enää ostaa 10 matkan lippuina. Vanha kertalippu on nimeltään kuljettajalippu. Kertalippu on 30% halvempi kuin kuljettajalippu eikä kertalippujen hintaa nosteta nyt. Satunnaisesti matkustavien lippu on nykyään siis paljon houkuttelevampi kuin pahvilippujen aikaan.


Mistä tällaisen kuljettajalipun saa ostaa tällä hetkellä? Entä ensi vuonna?

----------


## 339-DF

Taisikin tuo yllä oleva olla vaikea kysymys, kun ei siihen ole kukaan vielä vastannut.

----------


## canis lupus

> Taisikin tuo yllä oleva olla vaikea kysymys, kun ei siihen ole kukaan vielä vastannut.


Koska kysyit tyhjän kysymyksen. Ei mistään, se lopetettiin. Kertalippu on nykyään arvolippu joka toimii täysin samalla tavalla kuin muinainen pahvilippu

----------


## 339-DF

> Koska kysyit tyhjän kysymyksen. Ei mistään, se lopetettiin. Kertalippu on nykyään arvolippu joka toimii täysin samalla tavalla kuin muinainen pahvilippu


Tokihan minä sen tiedän. Kuukanko vaan kovasti selitti, että tämä kuljettajalippu, jota ei ole olemassa, olisi jonkinlainen lippu johon voidaan verrata muiden lippujen hintoja. Minusta tuo selitys oli täyttä roskaa. Vähän kuin Maskun huonekalut, joilla on ovh-hinta, jolla niitä ei koskaan myydä.

----------


## moxu

Kaipa nykyiset hinnat ja myös älylliset korttiin ladattavat eli kestonsa puolesta itse säädeltävät kaudet ovat voimassa kuluvan vuoden loppuun asti? Jos vaikka ennen uuttavuotta uskaltautuisi lataamaan muutaman viikon...

----------

